# Where to find Swatch watches in Ottawa?



## harzack86 (Jan 30, 2005)

As the title said, this question is for our Ottawa fellow ehMac members, I'd appreciate if one of you can tell me where I can find these Swatch watches in town. Apparently, there is no Swatch booth in the malls (I checked Bayview, St Laurent and Rideau).

Thanks!


----------

